
Your PC/Mac doesn't keep passwords secure. Rec: buy software to fill gap - FluidDjango
http://gadgetwise.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/06/24/how-to-securely-manage-all-your-passwords/?ref=technology
======
CalmQuiet
Yes, I've often wondered why PC & Mac operating systems consider password
management to be optional... and leave it to 3rd party developers to fill in
this gaping gap (for the small percentage of general public that know enough /
care enough to go that needed extra mile)

